# Mass Effect Infiltrator



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I just got ME infiltrator. From Google play. I can't even play it due to a ea server error. Just curious if this has happened to anyone else out there. 









Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

Ea for you lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am not a happy camper right now. All I get from support is an automated message. BS

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Complain to EA, about all you can do. I wouldn't buy anything from them. Their scumminess is only surpassed by Zynga and GameLoft.

http://toucharcade.c...the-end-of-may/

EDIT: you can probably try to take it up with google since you paid with their checkout system. If that fails, then there's always your credit card company.


----------



## Marathonman (Sep 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Complain to EA, about all you can do. I wouldn't buy anything from them. Their scumminess is only surpassed by Zynga and GameLoft.
> 
> http://toucharcade.com/2012/05/02/original-ios-rock-band-shutting-down-at-the-end-of-may/


Agreed!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll try both. Thanks. I'm gonna check out that toucharcade website. Check out the forums there.

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Go back to 240 dpi then do it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

sprovo said:


> Go back to 240 dpi then do it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thank you. I'll try that right now.

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

sprovo said:


> Go back to 240 dpi then do it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well I tried 320...stock. no go. Now I'll try 240 and see what it gives me. I normally use 260. Is 240 safe?

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

whoops sorry i meant 320...i had the same problem with ea games games, they emailed me back with a link to download the game content, but before they got back to me i went back to 320 and it downloaded fine, then was able to go back to 240 and the games played correctly


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

sprovo said:


> whoops sorry i meant 320...i had the same problem with ea games games, they emailed me back with a link to download the game content, but before they got back to me i went back to 320 and it downloaded fine, then was able to go back to 240 and the games played correctly


Would you be able to supply the link? Maybe PM it to me? I'll try 320 again and see if it works.

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Another shot at 320...no go

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> Another shot at 320...no go
> 
> Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


May sound weird, but try 321.

sent from a bunch of 0's and 1's


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

321 won't work. It won't enable that dpi

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm found an article that suggests deleting a certain file within the app data. Its an error due to the game "not being compatible with your device" not within Google play. I don't know. Its a little irritating but worth a shot

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

I am having the same problem with Need for Speed Hot Pursuit as well as ME. It seems to be EA Games, and they are working on the problems. But they do not have dedicated Android from what I have read, so it could be a while.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

go back to 320 clear all of the app data and try that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Took me a while to get back to this thread...obviously. problem was the Rom is was running at the time. Which was liquid 1.4 after flashing the update. The game worked flawlessly









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

i have also heard that not only set dpi to 320 but also if your nav bar is not stock size it messes it up also.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Axium said:


> i have also heard that not only set dpi to 320 but also if your nav bar is not stock size it messes it up also.


I never even gave that a thought. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Any ROM that you can disable the navigation bar should have it disabled to download those files...especially EA games.


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

Nav bar and dpi are the main causes of issues with those types of games.


----------



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

Its the nav bar size.. Put it back to stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a smaller nav bar and the game works fine for me. And on Liquid too


----------

